# Painting made of dead ants



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Kinda like the ones you made as a kid with macaroni and glue. But with uhm, you know, dead ants.

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...akes-a-killing-off-dead-ant-painting/19520107


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Follow-up: Artist gallery eaten by Ant Eaters.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Has a very tintype look to it.

I expect PETA will have him in their sights now


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

indeed I'm calling the ant police


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You can tell the two weeks of prednisone is starting to take a toll on me. I looked at the title and thought "Ants, hummm, I heard you can eat them." Food! Food! Food!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ooooo.. I LOVE Prednisone! I get all full of energy! (jealous)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

hahahaha..did you watch the video on this? the "reporter" is such a dingbat! She interrupts him several times.. FOX Channel 69 !


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

....well, that's a new way to..um..paint


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*Ant Art*

Johnny, 
I now know what to do with all those ant traps around the outside of the house. Heh! Heh!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, I guess there's no point in finishing my cockroach painting NOW!...sheesh.


----------

